

The Pebble watch is an exciting sneak peek - callumjones
http://callumj.com/post/49775678492/the-pebble-watch-is-an-exciting-sneak-peak

======
od2m
I've had my pebble since the day it came out, AND I'M BORED.

~~~
tedder
I have been absolutely delighted with my Pebble. Most new tech is
underwhelming, but Pebble+Android is a fantastic combination. I can see
incoming messages without being obtrusive.

The battery life is impressive too. I put a different watchband on because I
hate the feeling of silicone, but it fits my skinny wrists decently.

------
r00fus
Still waiting...

